# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  COVID19 is no worse than seasonal flu

## 69360

The so called expert is backing down off his gloom and doom predictions. Now is it predicted that only 60,000 will die down from the prior hysteria over 2 million deaths. 60,000 is a typical heavy flu season. 

https://news.trust.org/item/20200409134921-dvhvj




> "So I believe we're going to see a downturn in that, and it looks more like the 60,000 than the 100,000-200,000," Fauci said on the NBC "Today" program.
> 
> A University of Washington model often cited by U.S. and state officials projects that COVID-19, the respiratory ailment caused by coronavirus, will claim 60,415 American lives by Aug. 4, with the peak coming on Easter Sunday this weekend, when it projects that 2,212 will die.


https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden...-estimates.htm





> CDC estimates* that, from October 1, 2019, through March 28, 2020, there have been:
> 39,000,000  55,000,000 flu illnesses
> 
> 18,000,000  26,000,000
> flu medical visits
> 
> 400,000  730,000
> flu hospitalizations
> 
> ...


Our population is hiding in fear and our economy is in shambles over something that is a normal natural occurrence every year.

----------


## swissaustrian

BUMP

----------


## donnay

Are you all starting to see the pattern here?  They (PTB) want this economy to complete tank and put us in the poor house in the process.  So they can completely control us.

In 2017 - 2018 the CDC said 80,000 Americans died of the flu.  No economy stopped, no one was ordered to shelter in place, no social distancing--etc...

----------


## nikcers

> Are you all starting to see the pattern here?  They (PTB) want this economy to complete tank and put us in the poor house in the process.  So they can completely control us.
> 
> In 2017 - 2018 the CDC said 80,000 Americans died of the flu.  No economy stopped, no one was ordered to shelter in place, no social distancing--etc...


It's affecting all big economies and they are all printing money for it. It's affecting this economy the Chinese economy the EU. it's in 184 countries. The Chinese keep locking people down more and more even after they re open they close down again. They don't even shake hands in China and already wear respirators because if you breathe the air it's equivilant to smoking 2 packs a day. It is contagious for a much longer period than the flu and you spread it without knowing you have it. You can catch it with enough exposure even when you wear an N95 respirator. It affects certain people worse than others. Half of people that go on the respirator don't make it. By comparison we have some of the most high risk individuals in the world. If you have obesity it is bad and we are a fat country. It affects smokers really bad and old people. If we allowed the high risk people to catch it than that could be a death sentence. At the very least even if you didn't lock the country down it would of taken a fourth of the GDP of the country and took people out of the economy that help major industries thrive.

----------


## PAF

> Are you all starting to see the pattern here?  They (PTB) want this economy to complete tank and put us in the poor house in the process.  So they can completely control us.
> 
> In 2017 - 2018 the CDC said 80,000 Americans died of the flu.  No economy stopped, no one was ordered to shelter in place, no social distancing--etc...


+ Rep, however...

The poor house is just an unintended consequence. The primary objective [intended consequence] is to convince the masses that only way to reintegrate back into society, obtain a job, return to school, travel, etc., is to vaccinate.

As some of us are aware, it is not just a legacy vaccination against a disease, but a stated goal to have every man, woman and child biometric identification by 2030 - much, much sooner if/when at all possible.

----------


## nikcers

> + Rep, however...
> 
> The “poor house” is just an unintended consequence. The primary objective [intended consequence] is to convince the masses that only way to reintegrate back into society, obtain a job, return to school, travel, etc., is to vaccinate.
> 
> As some of us are aware, it is not just a legacy vaccination against a disease, but a stated goal to have every man, woman and child biometric identification by 2030 - much, much sooner if/when at all possible.


Vaccination isn't what you should fear. The bipartisan progressive coalition that tried to give us open borders wants everyone to have an ankle bracelet. They don't want to push a vaccine because if they don't do testing on the vaccine there will be side effects that are worse than Corona virus. Matter of fact you tried to push an open border narrative. Is that why you are saying it's not a big deal??

----------


## PAF

> Vaccination isn't what you should fear. The bipartisan progressive coalition that tried to give us open borders wants everyone to have an ankle bracelet. They don't want to push a vaccine because if they don't do testing on the vaccine there will be side effects that are worse than Corona virus. Matter of fact you tried to push an open border narrative. Is that why you are saying it's not a big deal??


The right to travel freely, which I fully advocate, has been turned into "illegal" by Statists - on BOTH sides. It is/was a way to pit people against people in an effort to implement "papers please", Fund the Fed, etc., but with current technology; eVerify, and now Biometric Implants via vaccination.

The only course of action is to stand on principle, observe, defend and protect ALL Natural Rights, such as Private Property, Contract Rights, Freedom to Travel Freely, and reject any/all government "solutions" to the problems it creates.

Had the Statists, on BOTH sides, been truly concerned with "floods" of immigrants who seek a better life, they would not coerce them with free stuff and government handouts by offering them such things as long as they "sign up" with Fed.gov.

----------


## nikcers

> The right to travel freely, which I fully advocate, has been turned into "illegal" by Statists - on BOTH sides. It is/was a way to pit people against people in an effort to implement "papers please", Fund the Fed, etc., but with current technology; eVerify, and now Biometric Implants via vaccination.
> 
> The only course of action is to stand on principle, observe, defend and protect ALL Natural Rights, such as Private Property, Contract Rights, Freedom to Travel Freely, and reject any/all government "solutions" to the problems it creates.
> 
> Had the Statists, on BOTH sides, been truly concerned with "floods" of immigrants who seek a better life, they would not coerce them with free stuff and government handouts by offering them such things as long as they "sign up" with Fed.gov.


How do we stop a plague from coming over the border if we don't know who is coming over the border or even if they are sick. Then those are the people who handles a lot of people's foods.

----------


## PAF

> How do we stop a plague from coming over the border if we don't know who is coming over the border or even if they are sick. Then those are the people who handles a lot of people's foods.


Plague? I work in the healthcare industry. Plague?

Perhaps listen to the entire episode, many of your questions may be answered:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...d-Consequences

----------


## nikcers

> Plague? I work in the healthcare industry. Plague?
> 
> Perhaps listen to the entire episode, many of your questions may be answered:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...d-Consequences


Yes plague. If we had even a bacterial outbreak and China stopped exporting antibiotics it would be a disaster . Man made viruses aren't even new but they are becoming even more sophisticated. They could bioengineer a virus that would be worse than Corona virus.

----------


## PAF

> Yes plague. If we had even a bacterial outbreak and China stopped exporting antibiotics it would be a disaster . Man made viruses aren't even new but they are becoming even more sophisticated. They could bioengineer a virus that would be worse than Corona virus.


Most doctors prescribe antibiotics when none is warranted. Most people ask for them like candy, and it is a lucrative industry. People build up a tolerance to the antibiotics which over time becomes less effective... they wipe their hands continuously with anti-bacterial wipes every 5 minutes, which does not allow the immune system to grow stronger and do its job.

FYI: regular use of antibacterial soap and lotion dries the skin out (unless followed up each and every time with moisturizing cream), thus opening the pores, and more prone to germs that the body would normally tolerate.

The kids today are being immune deficient. And it is the parents sheer stupidity and lack of common sense who allow it to happen.

----------


## nikcers

> Most doctors prescribe antibiotics when none is warranted. Most people ask for them like candy, and it is a lucrative industry. People build up a tolerance to the antibiotics which over time becomes less effective... they wipe their hands continuously with anti-bacterial wipes every 5 minutes, which does not allow the immune system to grow stronger and do its job.
> 
> FYI: regular use of antibacterial soap and lotion dries the skin out (unless followed up each and every time with moisturizing cream), thus opening the pores, and more prone to germs that the body would normally tolerate.
> 
> The kids today are being immune deficient. And it is the parents sheer stupidity and lack of common sense who allow it to happen.


I'm not immune deficient I have a severe respiratory problem. Colds and flus wipe me out for sometimes months and even longer at a time.

----------


## PAF

> I'm not immune deficient I have a severe respiratory problem. Colds and flus wipe me out for sometimes months and even longer at a time.


I hope you have a quicker recovery, nikcers. I sometimes linger for a few weeks, due to age, my mother takes much longer.

I am not discounting those in legitimate need. But this entire "pandemic" has nothing to do with those in legitimate need, much like those on welfare. There is a world-wide Agenda [21] that must be completed [borders or not], and time is running out [for us].

Get well soon.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> COVID19 is no worse than seasonal flu


Perhaps based on numbers of deaths. Those who get bad cases of it would disagree with it just being another flu.

----------


## dannno



----------


## Created4

> They have been doing many television interviews with people who have had it.


So what? Everybody getting sick right now thinks they have it....

----------


## Created4

> Despite the accent, this guy lives in Los Angeles.
> 
> This guy has a good story about how Doctors continually denied that he had COVID19.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU25zBz7Z1I


Says he is in South Africa, not LA, and he takes an SSRI daily for depression, so obviously does not qualify as "previously perfectly healthy." Also vegan, which has issues in and of itself....

----------


## PAF

> Says he is in South Africa, not LA, and he takes an SSRI daily for depression, so obviously does not qualify as "previously perfectly healthy." Also vegan, which has issues in and of itself....


Yep I caught that too.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfl1oqaJL_M

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So what? Everybody getting sick right now thinks they have it....


Supposedly confirmed cases. Not just some joker.




> Says he is in South Africa, not LA, and he takes an SSRI daily for depression, so obviously does not qualify as "previously perfectly healthy." Also vegan, which has issues in and of itself....


LOL. Depression is now a pre-existing condition risk for COVID19?




> Yep I caught that too.


Obviously you didn't watch the whole video.

He was in LA when he caught it and Doctors would not test him. He then flew to South Africa to get married.

----------


## Created4

> LOL. Depression is now a pre-existing condition risk for COVID19?


I didn't say that. Just debunking your claim that these are people "previously healthy." I don't think anybody knows what "pre-existing conditions" are a risk for COVID19. 

The idea that a single virus can seriously make someone ill or kill them has no scientific validity.

But hey, if you want to believe people saying they were previously perfectly healthy and now are sick due to COVID19 with no real evidence this is true, go for it.

The math just doesn't add up, and the evidence is lacking.

----------


## pcosmar

> my wife has SEVEAR asthma and allergies
> WE  have no immunity to this.
> 
> going nowhere, f  u ck the banks


Mine too.. and She had surgery at one a hospital in Olympia Washington on the 17 when Panic was in full swing..

They had barriers up for the Zombie Hordes..  but there were no hordes.

and they are moving the Military Mobile Hospital they set up in Seattle .. it was never used.

----------


## pcosmar

> LOL. Depression is now a pre-existing condition risk for COVID19?
> 
> .


LOL,,
I would suspect the SSRIs of weakening his system.

I have posted before of my Depression... and under control lately..
Have that preexisting Heart condition that I ignore as well..

----------


## jmdrake

> If its killing just the Elderly  why cancel the school year? its maybe that is also a threat to young people and children to.


Almost no children are getting seriously ill from this let alone dying.  A few with compromised immune systems are, but they are the exception.  Possible reasons for closing schools?

1) Sick kids can go home and infect grandma.

2) Elderly teachers and staff.

3) An over abundance of caution.

4) Who wants to be the school district with the headline "Child dies from COVID-19 that he/she contracted from a school that didn't close."

----------


## Created4

> If its killing just the Elderly  why cancel the school year? its maybe that is also a threat to young people and children to.





> Almost no children are getting seriously ill from this let alone dying.  A few with compromised immune systems are, but they are the exception.  Possible reasons for closing schools?
> 
> 1) Sick kids can go home and infect grandma.
> 
> 2) Elderly teachers and staff.
> 
> 3) An over abundance of caution.
> 
> 4) Who wants to be the school district with the headline "Child dies from COVID-19 that he/she contracted from a school that didn't close."


Closing schools and forcing parents to homeschool could be the best unitended consequence of all this, given how ineffective the classroom-based educational system is, and produces automatons that allows something like this to happen in the first place.

*Teachers Urge Government To Reopen Schools Before Students Learn To Think For Themselves* 




> U.S.—Teachers at government schools have raised their concerns that the recent closure of their institutions will have a damaging effect on students. In particular, the nation's educators are worried that the longer the schools are closed, the more likely it is that students will begin thinking for themselves, learn life skills away from the government school system, and realize how much more they learn at home.
> 
> "We must reopen as soon as possible -- before they regain their ability to have independent thoughts," said New York 4th-grade teacher Ms. Jenny Mudd. "This is an urgent crisis. We realize we have to do our part to prevent the spread of the virus, but we must also prevent the spread of unapproved ideas. There's a balance there."
> 
> "Reopen the schools before it is too late."
> 
> Sure enough, studies have already shown a strong correlation between everyone being homeschooled and a concerning spike in independent thought. Students who have been away from the government school system for even a week stop feeling depressed and anxious all the time and even show a shocking increase in the ability to form thoughts and ideas not approved by the government.
> 
> Teachers have further pointed out that parents aren't properly equipped to indoctrinate their children with government propaganda. "I went to school for eight years to be able to do this," said Portland kindergarten teacher Ms. Pinkerton. "Parents just don't have the experience of stuffing kids' heads full of a statist worldview seven hours a day like I do."


Satire - but spot on!

----------


## jkr

I aint saying it ain't real...
I am saying they have turned it into the movie outbreak.

There. I said it without questioning anyone's motives

----------


## Created4

From the Gateway Pundit today (they actually had a reporter at the Task Force press conference this week):

*FROM THE NUMBERS: Only 150 Americans to Date With No Pre-Existing Conditions Have Died From the Coronavirus or 0.9%*




> As of this morning, April 10, 2020, there are now 16,697 Americans who have died who had the coronavirus and more than 96,000 world-wide.
> 
> But this data is misleading because the most recent data shows that only .9% of deaths related to the coronavirus are related to individuals with no comorbidity (i.e. pre-existing conditions).
> 
> Therefore based on this data, only 150 Americans have died from the coronavirus who had no pre-existing conditions out of 16,697.


And I wonder even about the 150. Maybe they didn't have recognizable "pre-existing" conditions, but what about undiagnosed health issues, prescription drugs they might have been taking, etc.

For example, diabetes is a pre-existing condition, but many people are "pre-diabetes" and insulin resistant, etc.

----------


## JJ2

These studies show that the death rate is likely very similar to the flu and that over 50,000,000 Americans have already been infected:

https://spectator.us/covid-antibody-...nfection-rate/

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/cor...241908771.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...
> The idea that a single virus can seriously make someone ill or kill them has no scientific validity.
> ...


Haven't heard that hypothesis. Care to elaborate?

----------


## kpitcher

> How do we stop a plague from coming over the border if we don't know who is coming over the border or even if they are sick. Then those are the people who handles a lot of people's foods.


Haven't all the infections came here from legal entry into the country, mostly air? Sure illegal border crossings are an issue but I don't believe it's an issue with this particular pandemic. However I'm positive we'll have another one soon enough when that may be an issue.

----------


## Created4

> Haven't heard that hypothesis. Care to elaborate?


It's been "elaborated" many time in these forums. It is the classic germ theory of disease verses the "terrain" theory. The most recent one to be making the rounds in the alternative media is Dr. Shiva. His interviews have been posted here numerous times. Here is one:




Jon Rappoport has also expounded on this very eloquently and I posted his podcasts here last week, but here is the link again:

https://healthimpactnews.com/2020/in...-police-state/

He describes our desire to blame a disease on a single cause as an "addiction."

If a pathogen could cause such widespread destruction based on its own pathology, then why doesn't it affect everyone the same? The reason is obvious and even admitted to with COVID19 because it is not affecting younger, healthier people.

But the current medical system, built upon the germ theory, does not concentrate on building the immune system and eliminating the toxic things in our diet and environment which would strengthen the immune system, because there is no profit in that.

By blaming a single pathogen, in this case a virus, we have a clearly defined enemy to blame everything on. 

So now we have moved from nations at war with each other, to a "war" on terrorism after 911, to the new "war" on an unseen enemy in 2020: COVID19. 

The globalists dreams are coming true, because the public has been conditioned to believe this.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It's been "elaborated" many time in these forums. It is the classic germ theory of disease verses the "terrain" theory. The most recent one to be making the rounds in the alternative media is Dr. Shiva. His interviews have been posted here numerous times. Here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Rappoport has also expounded on this very eloquently and I posted his podcasts here last week, but here is the link again:
> 
> https://healthimpactnews.com/2020/in...-police-state/
> 
> ...


I watched the first 15 minutes or so. Everything seemed reasonable. The immune response is very complex, and some people have weakened immune systems. And sometimes the immune system over-reacts, causing even worse problems. Didn't hear him say anything like "the idea that a single virus can seriously make someone ill or kill them has no scientific validity." I didn't hear him denying that COVID19 is virus, and is causing disease.

After that he goes into the government reaction, and I agree with him on that. It is an overreaction by government, and there are many agendas at work in this over-reaction, including political (left wants chaos to push for more government and hurt Trump) and business interests (big pharma, Bill Gates, etc.).

Living healthy is a good thing, and I am not aware of anyone denying that. It will certainly help people fight infections, but it won't guarantee that someone will never get sick, and in extreme cases, die.

----------


## Created4

> I watched the first 15 minutes or so. Everything seemed reasonable. The immune response is very complex, and some people have weakened immune systems. And sometimes the immune system over-reacts, causing even worse problems. Didn't hear him say anything like "the idea that a single virus can seriously make someone ill or kill them has no scientific validity." I didn't hear him denying that COVID19 is virus, and is causing disease.
> 
> After that he goes into the government reaction, and I agree with him on that. It is an overreaction by government, and there are many agendas at work in this over-reaction, including political (left wants chaos to push for more government and hurt Trump) and business interests (big pharma, Bill Gates, etc.).
> 
> Living healthy is a good thing, and I am not aware of anyone denying that. It will certainly help people fight infections, but it won't guarantee that someone will never get sick, and in extreme cases, die.


Listen to the Rappoport podcast, at least the first one which I believe is only 25 minutes or so.

Holistic doctors are curing Coronavirus infections with 100% success rates operating under this view of disease, that the way to fight it is by strengthening the body's immune system, but this information is suppressed in the corporate media.

Dr. Brownstein and his clinic in Michigan is one such physician, and this is his latest report. Please note that he is not using any patented Pharma products, but natural products and therapies that defeat the virus by strengthening the immune system. If the belief system (and it is a belief, again listen to Rappoport to see where the science actually leads) that a single virus can cause the harm that the media and Big Pharma is claiming, then his therapies would not be working.

Key quote from this report that is relevant to this discussion:




> Folks, I hope the Powers-That-Be learn from this catastrophe. In the future, _we need to focus on supporting the host rather than conventional medicine’s focus on killing the infectious organism_.  We do not have a vaccine or any other conventional therapy that is successful at destroying COVID. In the future, I can guarantee you there will be other infectious illnesses that conventional medicine has no treatment to offer.  Instead of waiting for the hail-Mary from conventional medicine, it is better to be prepared and have your body ready to fight back. This can be achieved by following my original instructions; _eat a healthy diet, maintain optimal hydration, exercise, and correct nutrient imbalances with vitamin and mineral supplementation_.


 (Emphasis from the good doctor, not mine.)


85 COVID Patients at The Center for Holistic Medicine: Zero Hospitalizations and No Deaths




> At my office, the Center for Holistic Medicine (CHM), we have had 85 COVID patients. At this time, no one has been hospitalized, no one has been diagnosed with pneumonia, and there have been no deaths.
> 
> There are five practitioners at CHM: Drs. Brownstein, Ng, Nusbaum, Jenny Drummond, PA, and Taylor Easson, NP. Since the start of the COVID-19 crisis, I have been asking my partners how their COVID patients are doing. As of this week, we have had 85 patients either diagnosed with COVID or suspected COVID.  I am pleased to report that our patients are doing well with this illness. (Note, since new guidelines have come out stating that any suspected COVID patient can be diagnosed with COVID, I am lumping COVID and suspected COIVD patients together for this post.)
> 
> I first reported to you about COVID on January 26, 2020. That was the first time I presented our protocol of using vitamins A, C, D, and iodine not only to support the immune system but also to treat viral infections. In that post, I also pointed out how important eating a healthy diet is.  The importance of using intravenous nutrient therapy, especially vitamin C, was mentioned. Finally, I suggested that, with coronavirus, it would be wise not to get a flu vaccine since the flu vaccine has been shown to significantly increase the risk of coronavirus and other flu-like viral infections.
> 
> That post seems like a lifetime ago even though it was only 10 weeks ago. During that time period, my message has not changed.  In fact, after witnessing the results our patients have experienced, I am more convinced than ever that a holistic approach like I presented above should be the first-line treatment provided to any COVID patient.
> 
> The human body is a true wonder. Given the proper support, it can do wonders. And, when the body is healthy, it can withstand and overcome an infectious illness like COVID.
> ...

----------

